# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Bristleworm? +  Ovos de quê?!

## Hugo Sequeira

Boa tarde, 
Preciso da vossa preciosa ajuda para descobrir o que são estes novos inquilinos....e mais importante, são para manter ou para remover.

Muito obrigado pela colaboração.

P1020374.JPG

P1020375.JPG

P1020378.JPG

P1020379.JPG

P1020380.JPG

P1020381.JPG

----------

